# Waiting For Spring - RJ Keller



## RJ Keller

Just a thread to talk about/plug my novel, Waiting For Spring.



Brief synopsis from Amazon:
A recently divorced woman trudges out of one small, Maine town and into an even smaller one, hoping to escape her pain. Instead she finds herself surrounded by people who are trudging on, just like her. Waiting for things to get better. Waiting for spring.

Twitter synopsis:
Angst, sex, love, & redemption in the boonies of Maine.

The Kindle version is linked up yonder, but you can download the book from a variety of sources (some free) by clicking on this link  (it just leads to a page on my blog.) You can also find a more in depth synopsis there, as well as links to excerpts and some reader reviews.

NOTE: All of the proceeds (ie, all of the profits I receive) from the book will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project here in Maine that provides information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse.

*WARNING:* The novel contains sex, raw language, and adult themes. If it was a movie it would definitely be rated R (U.S. rating system.)

Edited to add: This was my 100th post! Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Thumper

Read it, loved it, waiting for your next novel... :::taps foot:::


----------



## Kindle Convert

Thumper said:


> Read it, loved it, waiting for your next novel... :::taps foot:::


Ditto!


----------



## dngtrumps

I also read it and really enjoyed it.  Be forewarned:  its not a feel-good story but its realistic with flawed characters, relationship issues, and how people come out the "other side" of bad situations.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thumper said:


> Read it, loved it, waiting for your next novel... :::taps foot:::


Thanks so much!
And I'm working on the next one...honest!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Next on the list to be read.


----------



## kjn33

dngtrumps said:


> I also read it and really enjoyed it. Be forewarned: its not a feel-good story but its realistic with flawed characters, relationship issues, and how people come out the "other side" of bad situations.


Exactly!! I read & liked it a lot. 
kjn


----------



## RJ Keller

A flash fiction story of mine, "Reflection," was an Editor's Choice winner  at the Editor Unleashed/Smashwords FlashFiction40 contest last week. There were 280 entries, 1 grand prize winner, and 39 Editor's Choice winners. Those 40 stories will be included in an anthology that will be published by Smashwords, so I'm pretty excited. 

I'll let you know when it's available.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

rj:

It made it to $ .99 and as promise, I bought it. It won't stay in the TBR stack too long.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much!


----------



## Laurie

rjkeller said:


> A flash fiction story of mine, "Reflection," was an Editor's Choice winner  at the Editor Unleashed/Smashwords FlashFiction40 contest last week. There were 280 entries, 1 grand prize winner, and 39 Editor's Choice winners. Those 40 stories will be included in an anthology that will be published by Smashwords, so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> I'll let you know when it's available.


Congrats!!

I'm anxiously awaiting your next book.


----------



## corkyb

Me too.  I loved "Waiting for Spring" and anxiously await your next novel.  I still think about that book and it was several books ago that I read it.  It's my kind of book, with a tough subject, great character development and enough sex to keep your interest, and some real depth. 
Paula ny


----------



## RJ Keller

Laurie and Corkyb, thank you both so much! 

Right now I'm working on two projects...the sequel to Waiting For Spring, which is slow in coming I'm sorry to say, as well as a book of short, humorous stories - which is VERY different in tone from both WFS and its sequel. The latter book will hopefully be out on Kindle by the end of August.


----------



## kjn33

rjkeller said:


> Laurie and Corkyb, thank you both so much!
> 
> Right now I'm working on two projects...the sequel to Waiting For Spring, which is slow in coming I'm sorry to say, as well as a book of short, humorous stories - which is VERY different in tone from both WFS and its sequel. The latter book will hopefully be out on Kindle by the end of August.


OOHH, a sequel! YAY....can't wait. 
kjn


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I just bought this one.

Thanks for the heads up & the low price!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

RedAdept.

Welcome to Kindleboards.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee

LOL...Thanks, Mr. Patterson.

I actually came here due to your post on the Kindle Forums @ Amazon.  You said you hung out here where all the action is.  He, he

I have bought 2 of your books, btw: Bobby's Trace & Turning Idolator. Keep meaning to move them up on my TBR list. Can't decide which one to start with. Suggestion?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Thank you Red. But I don't want to inadvertantly hijack RJ's thread. Her book is wonderful and supports a great cause.

Thanks
Ed P


----------



## Athenagwis

RJ-

I would just like to take this moment to say that I am not very happy right now.  I started your book 2 days ago, and I also started my college classes this week.  Right now I should be doing my homework, but instead I am reading your book because I cannot put it down!!  I am about a quarter of the way through right now, it is a wonderfully crafted piece of lietrature thus far.  I can put the homework off for one more night right??

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I read "Waiting for Spring" several months ago and it has been one of the best books I have read since getting my Kindle.  I was transfixed with it and was sad when it was over.  I highly recommend it (with an "R" rating- don't want to mislead anyone) and look forward to all future works!!  Superb story!!

I will add that if not for Kindle, I would probably never have found this novel.  Yea for Kindle and Kindleboards!!  (And for RJ Keller!)


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much for the kind words!!!

Red, thanks for taking a chance on a new author. I hope you enjoy it!

Rachel, the author and reader in me says, "Read away! Homework can wait!" The mom in me says, "Homework first, young lady."
So I guess I'm of no help at all... 

Kay, I second that cheer! Kindle & Kindleboards have been my greatest friends in this publishing adventure.

I just want to add a hearty "yea!" for KB _readers _ in particular for being SO supportive of indie/self-published authors.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

@ rjkeller

I just posted a review of your book.  Great Novel!

I hope you don't mind, but I made a thread for it on the Kindle Forums at Amazon. When I find a good book, I like to share.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much!! I _really _ appreciate the review, AND the spreading-the-word at the Amazon board.

And I'm VERY glad you enjoyed the book.


----------



## Addie

I think it's wonderful you're donating all the proceeds to Spruce Run. 
AND because of all these great reviews, I just had to buy it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

@rjkeller

Don't thank me..It was a pleasure to read, but if you could hop over to the Amazon Kindle forum and say Hi on the post I created, I think they will be happy. I think it caused 3 sales already. LOL

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3D0KGLLPP8QX&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Sorry, I forgot to add: You are welcome to keep responding on the thread I started. I will keep it bumped as much as I can.  I didn't post during 'prime time', so it needs to be kept on the first page until tomorrow. 

I seem to get a lot of views of my reviews, so I hope it helps you with the sales.

Well, and if my review is 'helpful', you can always mark it as such.  LOL


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I posted to the "other" forum as well.  And I NEVER do that!


----------



## RJ Keller

AddieLove, I decided to donate to Spruce Run for a couple of reasons. First, in doing research for the book (and I'm going to try to explain this part without giving any of the plot away) I read some TRULY heartbreaking stories about women and children who have been the victims of domestic violence. My eyes opened up to instances of abuse that were going on around me...people I knew in my town. I'd just never been aware of it before I learned some of the signs. I'm talking some really nasty stuff. It's a pretty sick and powerless feeling to know someone is being viciously abused, but not to be able to do anything about it, let me tell you.

Then last year, Maine cut some of its funding to domestic abuse shelters (budget crunch, just like everywhere else in the U.S.) I understand the need to save money, I TRULY do, but domestic abuse escalates during hard economic times. It's when these places need MORE money, yet they're getting less. It was around this time that I was making Waiting For Spring available on Amazon, so the choice to donate the funds was really an obvious one to me. Well...it was either that or take out my shotgun for some good old fashioned vigilante justice. And I'm not a very good shot.


----------



## RJ Keller

Oh wow...I'd love to go over there. I wasn't sure about the 'etiquette' of doing so, since I've never posted there before, but I'll head over now.

And thanks, Kay!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Amazon Rules basically just say not to spam your book link.  But, as I started the post and put your link in it, I know that everyone over there enjoys hearing from a 'real live author'.  LOL


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

RJ, I shall be among your Amazon bumpers. I'm sorry if I spilled the beans about your donations, but such generosity of heart cannot be hidden under a haystack. We write because we love it, but our words can give other lifts as well and in that there is exemplification.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Forgot to mention: The title of the thread is "Just Reviewed"

There are some other threads there, too, created for authors to post in. You can post in all of them without being considered a 'spammer'.

I didn't post in those so I could give you your own thread...LOL....I think there are already 4 or 5 people on there who bought it now.


----------



## RJ Keller

I found the thread and posted on it, Red. Thanks again!!  

Ed, I don't mind that you said something about the donation. I appreciate it very much, actually.


----------



## Addie

rjkeller said:


> AddieLove, I decided to donate to Spruce Run for a couple of reasons. First, in doing research for the book (and I'm going to try to explain this part without giving any of the plot away) I read some TRULY heartbreaking stories about women and children who have been the victims of domestic violence. My eyes opened up to instances of abuse that were going on around me...people I knew in my town. I'd just never been aware of it before I learned some of the signs. I'm talking some really nasty stuff. It's a pretty sick and powerless feeling to know someone is being viciously abused, but not to be able to do anything about it, let me tell you.
> 
> Then last year, Maine cut some of its funding to domestic abuse shelters (budget crunch, just like everywhere else in the U.S.) I understand the need to save money, I TRULY do, but domestic abuse escalates during hard economic times. It's when these places need MORE money, yet they're getting less. It was around this time that I was making Waiting For Spring available on Amazon, so the choice to donate the funds was really an obvious one to me. Well...it was either that or take out my shotgun for some good old fashioned vigilante justice. And I'm not a very good shot.


It's such a great, positive response you have taken by turning your own words, time and creativity into a source for helping others. My words are not nearly as eloquent as your actions. Thanks to all that you do!



Edward C. Patterson said:


> ... such generosity of heart cannot be hidden under a haystack. We write because we love it, but our words can give other lifts as well and in that there is exemplification.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Beautifully said! I completely agree.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Anyone willing to go post on the Amazon Kindle thread?  

I was last to post, so don't want to do it again.  Besides, I was getting off topic, anyway.  LOL

The thread is called "Just Reviewed".  I just want the 'day people' to get a chance to see and buy before the thread gets lost in cyber land.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks for boosting the thread, guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Yep, I bumped it this morning.

Ed P


----------



## Athenagwis

I finished the book today.  Couldn't put it down.  Needless to say I was not disappointed!!  I left a review and RJ earned my coveted 5 stars, which I rarely give out (I think this is my third).  Thanks for the great read, can't wait to see more!!

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks SO MUCH Rachel! I'm so glad you liked it. And thanks for leaving such a wonderful review!


----------



## RJ Keller

A couple of things to 'report':

1. Waiting For Spring is now a Backword Book. Backword Books was started by Henry Baum of Self Publishing Review. It's a collective of self-published authors who "believe in the potential of self-publishing on the whole. In one sense, we're refugees from an increasingly competitive landscape in traditional publishing, but we also don't think of self-publishing as a type of defeat. Quite the opposite. There's strength in numbers and Backword Books hopes to create a new model for self-publishers to reach readers: a combination of self-publishing and the traditional literary press." I'm very proud, and very excited, to be a new member there!

2. I've made a new trailer for the book, which you can see here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TmpxdUVyf8

3. Just wanted to say a hearty thanks to all of you here for being so supportive!


----------



## RJ Keller

I've been working on (aka struggling with) recording an audiobook version of WFS this week.
If you're interested to see how it's going, you can watch this brief video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la-sCLxVux0


----------



## luvmy4brats

rjkeller said:


> I've been working on (aka struggling with) recording an audiobook version of WFS this week.
> If you're interested to see how it's going, you can watch this brief video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la-sCLxVux0


I can't wait for your audiobook (so you're up to at least 4!). Loved the video. LOL!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Forget the audio book, I can read it... I want some bloopers!    Now I want your book really bad!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> I've been working on (aka struggling with) recording an audiobook version of WFS this week.
> If you're interested to see how it's going, you can watch this brief video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la-sCLxVux0


I just watched your video. Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!! I loved it! You have a lot of guts to do audio. Talk about flubs! I have two people currently reading the books aloud with me, looking for errors and we do a LOT of laughing. Laughter is the best medicine. You were great!  Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much guys!! I have WAY too much fun making videos & video blogs. Probably because I'm a geek.
There's a bunch of them at my blog if you're interested: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/videos/

After I did the Skype interview with Stacey Cochran, my hubby bought me a "real" webcam, so I'm going to try to make them more often.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> Thanks so much guys!! I have WAY too much fun making videos & video blogs. Probably because I'm a geek.
> There's a bunch of them at my blog if you're interested: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/videos/
> 
> After I did the Skype interview with Stacey Cochran, my hubby bought me a "real" webcam, so I'm going to try to make them more often.


I just spent 10 hilarious minutes on your site watching your videos! Wow, girl, you got it goin' on!!!  Maine is my favorite state that I've never been to.  I want to see the puffins... yeah, yeah, I know not very macho... but hey, I'm not worried. I'm going to go back and watch some more tomorrow. (OH, yes I worked in a convenience store... I recognize many of the


Spoiler



facets


 with which you are dealing. But I rose above and I never bought the bargain candy either. Nor did I eat those little hotdogs on the roller thingies.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

RJ,
Just loved the videos! Make more! Make more! Make more!


Spoiler



(By the way, I'll think of you this evening - I have tix to Coldplay)


----------



## RJ Keller

The Editor Unleashed/Smashwords Flash Fiction 40 Anthology (July 2009) is now available to download - for free! - at Smashwords. My piece, "Reflection," is in it.

Here's the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/2942


----------



## BP Myers

Congrats, RJ.

And for those folks who haven't visited RJ's blog and watched her "Audiobook Preparations" you are in for a treat.

Here's the link.

Made me smile all day.


----------



## Athenagwis

Lurved the video!! So funny and very endearing!! 

BTW:

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__mary-kay-suede-lipstick?_nkw=mary+kay+suede+lipstick+&_cqr=true&_nkwusc=lipstick&_rdc=1

http://www.ecrater.com/product.php?pid=2028343

I cannot attest for any of these sites, but hey! thought I'd share!! 

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

OMG!!!!    

This is it!!!

MK Suede lipstick on Ebay.

I just put a bid on it.
Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Athenagwis

rjkeller said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> This is it!!!
> 
> MK Suede lipstick on Ebay.
> 
> I just put a bid on it.
> Thank you!!!!!!!


Glad I could be of service!! I love eBay, they have everything!!

Rachel


----------



## BP Myers

Hilarious.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> OMG!!!!
> This is it!!!
> I just put a bid on it.
> Thank you!!!!!!!


Got my fingers cross for you!  Go RJ!! Win that sale!!!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks! 

The bid jumped from $8.50 to $16 in two minutes. LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The bid jumped from $8.50 to $16 in two minutes. LOL


OMG! It wasn't me, I swear.  I would never out bid you and then try to sell it to you at a substantially higher price just to make money! Not me!  Never... well, I mean, I wouldn't have thought of that... well, I did think of it  , but I didn't actually do it... LOL


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

RJ,
Let us know if you get the lipstick!  
Just 1-clicked WFS!  Might be awhile before I get to it though.....


----------



## RJ Keller

@Brendan LOL! You stinker, you.

@Carol I will!


----------



## Athenagwis

Well don't bid any higher RJ if it goes up more, there are Buy it Now prices for about what you have now or lower that you could grab too!! 

Rachel


----------



## Athenagwis

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__mary-kay-suede-lipstick-amber?_nkw=mary+kay+suede+lipstick+-amber&LH_BIN=1&LH_IncludeSIF=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301


----------



## Athenagwis

eBay and I have a personal relationship ...shhhh .... don't tell my husband


----------



## RJ Keller

Oooh! I hope I get outbid now.


----------



## Athenagwis

Eh either way you get your fave lipstick and that's all that matters!! 

Rachel


----------



## Athenagwis

We gotta keep the writer happy and ready to do more writing!!    (No pressure though!!!)

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

Whoo hoo! I won!
(I have to make a video about this...)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Athenagwis

Video! Video!!  Congrats!!  

Rachel


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> Whoo hoo! I won!
> (I have to make a video about this...)
> 
> Thanks so much!


Thank God! What would I have done with that stuff if I'd won and then you went and got it at the "Buy It Now"?! Foiled again!!  Been reading your sample. Looks good, Miss Keller. I'll have to line it up for sure now. Congrats on the lipstick caper.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

You won! You won!  You won!


----------



## RJ Keller

Tonight at 8:30 EDT I'll be appearing on JJ Talk Radio  with Dawson Vosburg and Stacey Cochran. We'll be discussing my novel, Waiting For Spring, ebooks, marketing, the publishing industry, and writing in general. Listeners, especially those who have read Waiting For Spring, are _heartily _ encouraged to call in with questions during the hour.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

rjkeller said:


> Tonight at 8:30 EDT I'll be appearing on JJ Talk Radio  with Dawson Vosburg and Stacey Cochran. We'll be discussing my novel, Waiting For Spring, ebooks, marketing, the publishing industry, and writing in general. Listeners, especially those who have read Waiting For Spring, are _heartily _ encouraged to call in with questions during the hour.


Hey Great going! If I could, I'd call and ask you some really hard math questions... just kidding. Good luck with that! (I'm jealous  )


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm glad you didn't call in to ask me about math. You should be, too. I would have led you astray. 

I have to say, that was the most fun I've had in a long time. I gave several shout outs to Kindle Board and my friends here. If you're interested in listening to the interview, you can check it out here:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Dawson-Vosburg/2009/07/25/JJ-Talk-with-RJ-Keller


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

RJ,
I started WFS today! I am very impressed so far! Let you know how it goes... I'll watch the interview soon too!


Spoiler



BTW, the Coldplay concert was awesome! They are such cool guys!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!!! 



Spoiler



And I am SOOOOoooo jealous!! I love Coldplay! Plus I have a huge crush on Chris Martin. And Guy Berryman. lol


----------



## MoriahJovan

rjkeller said:


> If you're interested in listening to the interview, you can check it out here: http://www.blogtalkradio.com/Dawson-Vosburg/2009/07/25/JJ-Talk-with-RJ-Keller


Awesome interview, Kel! Congrats!


----------



## Dawsburg

RJ, you were a great guest and we got some good callers too! Congrats!



Spoiler



Coldplay=awesome. You're so lucky.



Dawson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Still enjoying WFS, RJ. I'm not a fast reader, but that way I get to savor it more!



Spoiler



Do you like The Fray? 'Cause I might have some bad news for you.


----------



## Thumper

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like The Fray? 'Cause I might have some bad news for you.





Spoiler



They're not breaking up, are they


----------



## RJ Keller

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Still enjoying WFS, RJ. I'm not a fast reader, but that way I get to savor it more!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like The Fray? 'Cause I might have some bad news for you.


I'm glad you're still enjoying it. 



Spoiler



I DO like The Fray. Yikes! I hope the 'bad news' is that you're going to see them in concert and are afraid of my jealousy, and not what Thumper guessed. 
Amusing aside: my kids fancy themselves to be modern day Weird Als. They wrote a parody to "How to Save a Life" called "How to Shave a Wife." It's pretty funny.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I'm up to Chapter 6. Great!



Spoiler



So at the Coldplay Concert, they were selling tix for The Fray, for this Wed. Only 10 bucks each, how could I pass it by? Going with a girlfriend since DH doesn't want to go. At least they aren't breaking up!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

rjkeller said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I DO like The Fray. Yikes! I hope the 'bad news' is that you're going to see them in concert and are afraid of my jealousy, and not what Thumper guessed.
> Amusing aside: my kids fancy themselves to be modern day Weird Als. They wrote a parody to "How to Save a Life" called "How to Shave a Wife." It's pretty funny.





Spoiler



I'd LOVE to hear those lyrics!


----------



## RJ Keller

Spoiler



I'm trying to talk them into recording it and making a video, but they're not hams like I am.


----------



## RJ Keller

My Suede lipstick got here today!!! Whoo hoo! 
Thanks again Athenagwis!


----------



## Athenagwis

Yay!!!  Glad I could be of service, will we get a video of it??

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

As soon as my allergies stop bothering me. (NOT a pretty sight.   )


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Keller, sorry to hear you are sick.  Hope you get well soon and make more videos for us.  They are very uplifting.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

RJ,
We wanna see the new lipstick video!


Spoiler



The Fray concert is tonight. My 2 daughters are going with, but they hafta sit on the grass, with their friends.


----------



## RJ Keller

I'll try to get one ready soon. Honest.

This week I've been busy working on a video for Backword Books. Seven book trailers in one video. THAT is a challenge. Thankfully, it's also fun.



Spoiler



Carol, I hope you had a great time at the concert.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have started Waiting For Spring.

And I must say that you passed the first test for authors.
Getting the readers attention in the first sentence, then the paragraph and then the first page so that they keep reading.
I have had some books by some authors that I love (both the book and the author) and still have had to work my way past the beginning because I am sure it is worth it.
You have made the beginning interesting.

I will come back and tell you how I feel when I have finished.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Geoff,
We're reading WFS at the same time! I'm a slow reader though - you might finish before me. 
I am also enjoying it!



Spoiler



RJ, The concert was lots of fun. Their backup band was Jack's Mannequin, and they were also really good! I must say though, the Coldplay concert was better - well, they have more songs - ergo a longer concert.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you _so much _ Geoff. That means a great deal. 



Spoiler



Carol, plus Coldplay brings the hotness in the form of Chris Martin & Guy Berryman. lol. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## RJ Keller

Okay, the allergies are mostly in check this morning, so I'm going to work on another video blog. 

On the agenda: MK Suede lipstick, Backword Books, and a t-shirt contest. (NOT a wet t-shirt contest...sorry.) 
Stay tuned.


----------



## RJ Keller

It's finally ready! (Sorry it too so long.)

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/07/31/design-a-t-shirt/


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Nice video RJ!  What's that blobby stuff over your right shoulder?
I want to enter the contest!  Now I'll have to pay strict attention while I read WFS!


----------



## RJ Keller

When I first read your question I thought it said "blobby stuff ON your right shoulder" and I was really freaking out.  

That is a fleece blanket my mother-in-law made for my son. He was sick this week and had the chills something fierce, so he spent a lot of time wrapped up in the blobby fleece. I washed it this morning (to bid germs farewell), then tossed it on the chair instead of folding it up neatly and placing it gently on his bed (like good moms are supposed to do).


----------



## Athenagwis

Yay!!!!!  Love the video, funniest thing was my hubby was looking over my shoulder while I was watching it and he's like "what the?"  LOL  Glad to be of service!!

(PS screen name stands for Athena Goddess of Wisdom, fitting no? )

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

My hubby came home while I was recording it and had a similar reaction. LOL!
And again, thank you for the lipstick help!

Regarding something I touched on in the video:

I am in the midst of preparing a grand merchandising campaign for Waiting For Spring that will include mugs, keychains, hats, mousepads, and - eventually - tshirts. The reason I say "evenutally tshirts" is because I'm having a difficult time designing one (or possibly more). This is why I need your help.

If you have read Waiting For Spring, and can think of a good quote from the book, or something about the book or characters, that you think would look great on a tshirt, submit that idea here in the comments section. There is no limit to the number of quotes/ideas you can submit. I'll pick my three favorites and they will be put up on my blog for a week-long vote. The winner's submission will go on a tshirt, and the winner him or herself will win a free t-shirt.

Anyone who is interested can go to my blog for more details. 
http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/07/31/design-a-t-shirt/


----------



## geoffthomas

Well........
I finished this book.
and
I liked it a lot.
I can hardly believe that this is a First Novel.
The writers around here are getting better and better.
RJ, when will you give us more to read?

Now I must say that this book is probably not for everyone. Not sure who it is not for, but probably.
Sound treatment of Drug and


Spoiler



alcohol adiction, teenage premarital sex, abortion, whoring, physical abuse.


Yeah lots of stuff here.
And then there is love, friendship, understanding, artistic yearnings, love, work ethic, love, coming to grips with God, and did I mention love?
I thought it was good.
Read it.

Just sayin.......


----------



## RJ Keller

Geoff, thank you so much! I'm _very _ pleased that you liked it. I think your synopsis is better than mine. ("


Spoiler



whoring


"!! Love that!)

I'm *still * working on the next one, but will absolutely keep you guys posted on its progress.


----------



## Athenagwis

RJ--  Just realized the only copy I had of your book was the PDF, I went and purchased it for reals, cause the formatting is much better on the Kindle version and this one is for sure a lifetime keeper.  

And Geoffthomas-- if you haven't already, you should put that post in a review at Amazon, it sounds really good!!   (And I know RJ would never ask, so I did it for her   )

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Athena!!!  

I've always been curious about how the PDF converts to the Kindle. I made it rather format-heavy, because it was intended to be read on a monitor and I want it to look as much like a "real" book as possible, but I know that can make it difficult to read on Kindle. How bad is it? lol


----------



## Athenagwis

Pretty bad LOL ... no paragraphs, they are just one after the other and the words you have in italics kind of run into the other words when you have them.  But really formatting in a book doesn't bother me at all.  and personally I think you should leave it cause it may encourage people to buy the real thing, which is cheap enough and the proceeds go to an awesome cause anyway.   

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

You have an excellent point!


----------



## RJ Keller

My good friend, editor Amy Rogers of Novello Festival Press, will be the guest on tonight's JJ Talk Radio with Dawson Vosburg and Stacey Cochran. She'll give us "the insider's scoop about indie publishing."

Amy is funny and smart and is an amazing writer herself. She's the brave and talented soul who edited "Waiting For Spring." Also of interest, she contributed an excellent three-part article to Publishing Renaissance last spring, "Starting Your Own Indie Publishing Company." 

I seriously recommend tuning in tonight at 8:30 (EDT). Here's the link to the show.

Here's the number so you can call in with questions or comments: (347) 843-4375


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

RJ,
Just finished WFS.  A wonderful "wicked" read!   Great writing - great story - my hat's off to you!  I loved the setting, I loved the characters.  I hope you write more of rural Maine!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you so much, Carol! And thanks for the review!


----------



## RJ Keller

Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to let anyone who's interested know that the top three suggestions for the 'Design a Waiting For Spring t-shirt' contest are in, and the voting is now underway. (Ends Sunday, August 16 at midnight EDT.)

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/voting-time/


----------



## evpseeker

I just finished Waiting For Spring the other day and I have to say it's really one of the best books I've read in a very long time. I also have to admit I am tickled to pieces to discover the author is right here on the boards. LOL 

Hiya RJ!! Nice to "meet" you.  

Now back to your book.    I enjoyed every page of it and to tell you the truth I didn't want it to end. You wrote this in such a way to make me feel as tho I personally knew these ppl and I cared about what happend to them. I can't think of the last book that I have read that's made me feel that way. Great characters,great storylines and a damn good ending. Mad props to you for a job WELL done. Thank you for the hours of entertainment and thank you for Brian and Tess.  

I look forward to reading more of your work in the future.


----------



## RJ Keller

Wow...thank you, Seeker! That made my day!


----------



## RJ Keller

Just a reminder: Today is the final day for voting in the 'Design a Waiting For Spring t-shirt' contest. 

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/10/voting-time/


----------



## RJ Keller

The results are in... 

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/wfs-t-shirt-voting-results-are-in/


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Ms. Keller:

I would like to feature your book on my blog at some point. Please PM me if you are interested in assisting on this.

Thanks!


----------



## evpseeker

rjkeller said:


> The results are in...
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/wfs-t-shirt-voting-results-are-in/


LOL!! Can't wait to see how that quote looks on a t-shirt. Maybe it will end up that you are ordering WFS nightgowns.  Either way I'll be sure to order one.


----------



## Athenagwis

Yay!  I voted for that one.  I love the back story on why you chose that for the book too!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

The shirt is ready! Check here for the link and for information about available styles:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/18/ta-da-the-t-shirt-is-now-available/


----------



## Athenagwis

Oh and it looks like Zazzle is having a $3 off coupon until August 23 if you use this code: BTSTSHIRTS09

Great shirt!! I also love the other stuff you put up in the store, I am seriously considering the mug over the shirt as I can use it everyday at work.  (Where I am a lumberjack of course!!  )

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks for the heads up on the coupon. I must have had tunnel vision today, because I didn't notice it until you mentioned it. [insert 'coulda had a V-8 head smack here]

I'm rather fond of mugs myself. Probably because I've always got one in front of me.


----------



## Brenda M.

I just have to say, I loved this book and miss Brian and Tess!! When are you going to have your next book out? I can't believe this is your first novel. It was awesome. I didn't want to put it down. Love the writing style. Loved so many things about it.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you so much Brenda!

I'm afraid I'm still working on the next novel, which is both prequel and sequel to Waiting For Spring. It focuses on Brian's parents, with most of the modern day "action" taking place on


Spoiler



the day Rick kills Tim


 <--- [Serious spoiler...unblacken at your own risk if you haven't read WFS] with the rest being told in flashbacks. I was hoping to have it ready for release by the end of the year, but it might take a little longer. Marketing the first book has taken a little more time than I thought, which means that I'll have to take a break from it sometime soon so I can concentrate more on the writing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Looking forward to Rick's story.
Thought that it had to be hard for him to find out his wife was dying.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Waiting for Spring is featured on my blog this evening!

Be sure to check it out!

http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks a million, Red!


----------



## RJ Keller

News about new Waiting For Spring "swag" and a poll at my blog. 

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/08/25/news-about-wfs-swag-and-another-poll/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Get cracking on that ingenious title.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Give me time. It's only been 3 1/2 years...


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Kel, I just heard that your computer crashed and you lost part of your novel that you've been working on for 3 1/2 years--is this true? How much did you back up?


----------



## RJ Keller

It is true, Chris...unfortunately. It happened a few weeks ago. I have a USB flash drive, and usually back up my work each time I'm done writing. But I was on a roll and got lazy and lost about a week's worth of writing. The hardest part about it is that it was middle-of-the-night writing, which is when I'm at my best creatively, and that's frequently hard to duplicate. I've been working on it ever since, rather slowly, but I think I'll get it back. 

Lesson learned! Now I back up with the flash drive AND email copies to myself.


----------



## Athenagwis

I use www.mozy.com to back up my computer, off-site, I can access it from any computer and it will back-up automatically for me every night (or I can tell it when to back up if I don't want it to do it automatically) ... I pay $5 a month and I currently have 100 GB backed up!  Love love love it.

Rachel


----------



## RJ Keller

Semi-related to the book...

Did you know that any cell phone with a working battery will call 911, even if there is no service attached to it? Most domestic abuse shelters/programs accept old cell phone donations and distribute them to women or families who may need them in an emergency.

You can donate your old cell phone(s) and help save a life. Get in touch with your local domestic abuse shelter/program (Spruce Run in Maine) or click here for more information from the National Coalition Against Domestic Violence.


----------



## RJ Keller

For any of you who are interested, I'll be a panelist - along with Holly Christine - on Stacey Cochran's BookChatter as he interviews Jamie Lynn Braziel and Sam Landstrom. I may or may not be there via video feed (I'm still working on that), but I'll be there fer sure.

Here's the link:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

and here's the number to call in (I'd REALLY love that):

(914) 803-4571


----------



## JimC1946

Show time at 11:00 PM EST.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Jim!!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks _so much _ for calling in, Jim!!!


----------



## JimC1946

rjkeller said:


> Thanks _so much _ for calling in, Jim!!!


It was a thrill to speak to a bestselling author! I loved the show, it was really done very well. I wish I could have stayed up later and heard the whole show, but it was just too far past my bedtime.


----------



## bkworm8it

Finished Waiting for Spring late last night.  I really enjoyed the book. It's been a long time since a book has made me cry not just tear up.  

Theresam


----------



## RJ Keller

@Jim, it was so great hearing from you!! The archived show is available here: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2106565
Your comment about other industries having to adapt to changing technologies in the past (traditional photography, for example) gave me a lot to think about. Like I said, I'm not anti-ebook (obviously, since my book is available electronically), but I truly hope small bookstores are able to find a way to adapt so they can stay alive.

@bkworm8it (Theresa)
Thank you so much! One of the things we talked about on Stacey's show last night was how amazing this board is, because of the instant feedback and encouragement authors get. I hope everyone who has posted comments or reviews knows how much it's appreciated, and that I never take it for granted.


----------



## JimC1946

I think the comparison to the photo industry is probably valid. The first consumer digital cameras were available almost twenty years ago, but it took about fifteen years before digital cameras really dominated photography. Right now, digital books are a small but growing part of bookselling. Things aren't going to go all digital overnight, so booksellers have time to adapt and change their business model. But you can't ignore the fact that some very big players are spending tons of money to be the leaders in producing and selling digital media. Hopefully the ease of acquiring and reading digital books will spark a new interest in leisure-time reading, which would be a good thing.

Brick and mortar bookstores are going to have to be very creative in changing their business models to adapt to the new technology, but even then, there's no guarantee that they will survive. One business model that I read about a few years ago would have customers go to their local bookstore, which might be no more than a kiosk, and order a book. They would then shop in the mall and return in an hour or so to pick up their book, which had been printed and bound by automated equipment. That might appeal to people who still want a "real" book. At best, however, this is likely only an interim model, since digital will eventually overtake traditional printed books. Even if bookstores downloaded digital media to a customer's reader or to a CD or USB drive, who would bother, since it's so easy to download the same books in the comfort of your own home? As an example, look at how Netflix put so many video stores out of business.

Unfortunately, my crystal ball is notoriously foggy, so I really have no idea how it will happen, but within the next few years, I think digital media will dominate bookselling.

I loved the show, and I'll definitely listen to the archived recording tomorrow (too many football games on today, and the alma mater, Georgia Tech, opened up with a nice win, by the way!).


----------



## JimC1946

Well, I just watched the entire 50-minute show (Book Chatter Episode 5), and it was wonderful. In case anyone else is interested, I'll repeat the link: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2106565

I loved the caller after I left. He was a hoot, going on about the "Limey" who talked about American bathing habits!

I really enjoyed the discussion about a blog article in PW about self-publishing versus traditional. You guys made some great points. I agree that for most writers, going the traditional route would be an exercise in frustration and futility. With POD and digital media, anyone who wants to publish their work can do so, and I think that's fantastic. I think that many people, when they hear about POD, may still equate it with vanity publishing, where you pay a publisher to print your books, and you store the books in your garage until you sell them. With the POD and digital media and a tie-in with Amazon and other booksellers, however, anyone can be published and sell their work through big name booksellers. As you noted, the big majority of authors are not writing books that a traditional publisher will pick up, since they're looking for NYT bestsellers. But that's not my goal (but yes, it would be great and it's fun to dream about), I'm mainly satisfying my own creative energies when I write, and the fact that people who don't know me have actually paid money for my book is extremely gratifying to me and a validation that the time I spent was worth it.

One more question for RJ: Yes, Kate Winslet would be great as Tess in the movie version of _Waiting for Spring_, but who would you pick to play Brian?


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

JimC1946 said:


> Well, I just watched the entire 50-minute show (Book Chatter Episode 5), and it was wonderful. In case anyone else is interested, I'll repeat the link: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/2106565
> 
> I loved the caller after I left. He was a hoot, going on about the "Limey" who talked about American bathing habits!
> 
> I really enjoyed the discussion about a blog article in PW about self-publishing versus traditional. You guys made some great points. I agree that for most writers, going the traditional route would be an exercise in frustration and futility. With POD and digital media, anyone who wants to publish their work can do so, and I think that's fantastic. I think that many people, when they hear about POD, may still equate it with vanity publishing, where you pay a publisher to print your books, and you store the books in your garage until you sell them. With the POD and digital media and a tie-in with Amazon and other booksellers, however, anyone can be published and sell their work through big name booksellers. As you noted, the big majority of authors are not writing books that a traditional publisher will pick up, since they're looking for NYT bestsellers. But that's not my goal (but yes, it would be great and it's fun to dream about), I'm mainly satisfying my own creative energies when I write, and the fact that people who don't know me have actually paid money for my book is extremely gratifying to me and a validation that the time I spent was worth it.
> 
> One more question for RJ: Yes, Kate Winslet would be great as Tess in the movie version of _Waiting for Spring_, but who would you pick to play Brian?


I just finished this exceptional book, and I have to intrude here to say that Dermot Mulroney's younger self would be PERFECT. (Think of his character in Point of No Return.)


----------



## pidgeon92

I just finished _Waiting for Spring_ yesterday, and I think it was one of the best written novels I read this year.... very much looking forward to your next novel.


----------



## marianneg

I also just finished _Waiting for Spring_ a couple of days ago - and, wow! It's not my usual kind of book, but I'd heard so many good things about it that I took the chance. Incredible writing, and much deeper and more emotional than I expected. I'm also looking forward to the sequel!



JimC1946 said:


> One more question for RJ: Yes, Kate Winslet would be great as Tess in the movie version of _Waiting for Spring_, but who would you pick to play Brian?


I see someone somewhat Ben Affleck-like. What about Jason? Greg Kinnear?


----------



## RJ Keller

Wow! All of these positive comments are _such _ a wonderful surprise, especially after spending nine and a half hours dealing with far too many pinheaded, semi-sober customers at the store. 

RE: An actor to portray Brian...I honestly don't know, and believe me I've given it a lot of thought. (I've adapted the novel into a screenplay. Like the Boy Scouts, I want to be prepared.) I have such a specific image in mind, and I haven't seen an actor who fits it. A friend of mine suggested James Marsden, but I've only seen him in "Enchanted" and can't get that goofy image out of my mind. For Jason, I imagine someone Aaron Eckhardt-ish.


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm getting ready to make a new book trailer, and I need some help.

If you've read Waiting For Spring and if you own a digital video camera, then you can appear in said trailer. If you're interested - or if you think you _might _ be even _slightly _ interested - please drop me a line for more info at:

[email protected]

It's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I've been thinking about this very thing this morning and may have created a character.

With pigtails and lipstick.

I'm not sure yet, but it seemed fun in my head.


----------



## RJ Keller

That sounds great!


----------



## RJ Keller

I've got three volunteers for the new book trailer so far, which is wicked cool. Five would be ideal, though.

If you're shy, it would work to have one person's part be audio-only (which I would then animate).

Please join in the fun!


----------



## RJ Keller




----------



## JimC1946

What a hoot.


----------



## RJ Keller

Do you have a digital video camera, Jim?


----------



## JimC1946

rjkeller said:


> Do you have a digital video camera, Jim?


Deborah has a Sony mini-DV camcorder that she shoots underwater in a housing. I don't know if she knows how to shoot it on land!

What did you have in mind?


----------



## RJ Keller

Cool! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Brenda M.

Okay, after seeing "All About Steve", my Brian is Bradley Cooper.


----------



## RJ Keller

Bradley Cooper's hot!


----------



## JimC1946

rjkeller said:


> Bradley Cooper's hot!


I assume that means he has swine flu and is running a fever?


----------



## RJ Keller

Um...yep!


----------



## RJ Keller

I've been working on the new trailer all week long and hope to have it ready for release early next week. However, there's still plenty of time to join in the fun. I really do mean it...I'd love to have as many people in the video as possible. (A big thanks to Jim, who sent me his videos on Sunday!   )


----------



## beckymiller75

I pictured Brian more like the actor who played Jimmy on Harper's Island or Sawyer from LOST.  More like Jimmy, though.


----------



## RJ Keller

I've never seen either show, but after Googling both actors...*WOW*. Not to ruin anyone else's image, but this guy is the closest I've seen to how I pictured Brian as I wrote him. Thanks Becky!


----------



## evpseeker

That guy is kinda scrawny.  Hehehe!

This is how I pictured Brain :










Mmmmm mmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## RJ Keller

evpseeker said:


> That guy is kinda scrawny.  Hehehe!


The dude would definitely have to beef up for the role.  



evpseeker said:


> This is how I pictured Brain :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm mmmmmmmm!!!!


I love him! "Bones" is an awesome show.


----------



## evpseeker

Who is the lil guy in the pic you posted? Yeah, he'd have to eat more and spend some time at the gym before being like the body image I have of Brian.

Yeah! Bones is a great show. Love the dark sense of humor and I more than loves Sealy Booth.


----------



## pidgeon92

David Boreanaz is too old (40 already?), Brian was only 25.... I picture him blond, and a little beefier; attractive in that not too bright way....


----------



## RJ Keller

> attractive in that not too bright way


   

That made me snort.


----------



## evpseeker

Awwwww... poor David. He's not too old.    He was 25 once too ya know. LOL


----------



## pidgeon92

evpseeker said:


> Awwwww... poor David. He's not too old.  He was 25 once too ya know. LOL


So was I....  Just about as long ago as he was.


----------



## RJ Keller

pidgeon92 said:


> So was I....  Just about as long ago as he was.


Me too.


----------



## evpseeker

pidgeon92 said:


> So was I....  Just about as long ago as he was.


Ditto!!


----------



## beckymiller75

I love Bones, too, but Brian was no Seely Booth!


----------



## meljackson

The scrawny guy was almost exactly how I pictured Brian! Not the scrawny part but the face part, especially the eyes. 

Melissa


----------



## geoffthomas

See now, I am selfish.
I really don't care who plays the characters in the movie.....I just want to see the movie.

And I want another fine book to read.

(Subtle hint there)

Just sayin.....


----------



## RJ Keller

I've got the screenplay written, so I'm prepared for Hollywood to come knocking. Or for a wealthy benefactor to give me the funds to do it myself with local talent.  

And I'm hard at work on book #2.


----------



## RJ Keller

I know you've all been waiting for the _Waiting For Spring_ trailer...






Please feel encouraged to share with your family and friends.


----------



## JimC1946

That was a masterpiece!









And now I know why I never went into acting.


----------



## RJ Keller

See, I thought you did a *great  * job! 
Thanks so much for helping out, Jim!!!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

rjkeller said:


> I know you've all been waiting for the _Waiting For Spring_ trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel encouraged to share with your family and friends.


Oh mah GAWD, who IS that hot man in the picture??

(*giggle*teehee*)


----------



## RJ Keller

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> Oh mah GAWD, who IS that hot man in the picture??
> 
> (*giggle*teehee*)


  

You guys did SUCH a great job! Thanks!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

It was nuthin. All fun.

Have you noticed whether putting out a new video has helped with sales?


----------



## RJ Keller

I've seen a big increase at Smashwords since yesterday.


----------



## madrye

I read your book so long ago and I still recommend it to everyone who has an ereader. Now being that I'm in Canada, there's not that many..lol. Now when's the next book coming?


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much!

I'm still working on the next book. Now that this latest (and probably last) trailer for WFS is out, I'm going to concentrate on book #2 in earnest. I'm shooting for a summer 2010 release.


----------



## cjpatrick

Whohooo new book. Can't wait! Keep us informed.


----------



## JimC1946

cjpatrick said:


> Whohooo new book. Can't wait! Keep us informed.


Ditto!


----------



## RJ Keller

I'll keep you posted of my progress, and maybe even post excerpts from time to time.


----------



## Athenagwis

AWESOME!


----------



## liannallama

I finally started this last night and I'm almost done!  I hated to put it down to go to bed an work, LOL!  I had to run errands at lunch but I was reading it while walking through the parking lot at the malltoo!

This is not my usual genre but I am really liking it and will definitely want to read your next book too.


----------



## cjpatrick

It was pure chance that I actually read Keller's book. I was terrified that all the praise for our Kindleboard authors was mostly obligatory. However, I took a chance. I am super glad that I did. Not just because I got to read an extraordinarily wonderful book, but also because it alleviated my bias towards independent authors. Which is sad that I had one (being an unpublished author myself.) But I did. And it was stupid. So I will be reading more of our Kindleboard authors' books and I encourage all of you to do the same.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much guys! I truly appreciate it!
This especially is very gratifying:



> it alleviated my bias towards independent authors...I will be reading more of our Kindleboard authors' books and I encourage all of you to do the same.


----------



## JimC1946

cjpatrick said:


> Not just because I got to read an extraordinarily wonderful book, but also because it alleviated my bias towards independent authors.


In the few months that I have had my Kindle and have been reading mostly works by Indies, I have read more books than I can count that were as good as most of the books that I've read on the bestseller lists. Some of them were crying out for a traditional publisher to pick up and run with. "Waiting for Spring" is, in my opinion, a hands-down bestseller if some publisher had the sense to take it.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you very much, Jim. That means a lot.


----------



## geoffthomas

No really, Jim is right.
You and Thumper are incredible with the contemporary scene.

And yes cjpatrick you will find yourself very happy with our resident authors, regardless of the genre you like.
There are a few whose works will cause you to stop reading after the first chapter.
But there are jewels like Waiting For Spring.

Just sayin.....


----------



## RJ Keller

Sorry I didn't see your comment earlier, Geoff. Thank you!!!! It means more to me than you could know.

Just 'bumping' this thread with the reminder that all of the proceeds from "Waiting For Spring" still go to Spruce Run, a domestic violence program here in Maine. They do SO MUCH great work up here. October is Domestic Violence Awareness Month, so if you haven't already purchased WFS, it would be a great month to do so. If you have already, first of all thank you! Secondly, please consider helping out a shelter/program in your own area.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

I popped in here to see the latest on "Waiting for Spring," which I'm nearly done with, too. It's great! I got to know Ms. Keller some from her responses to threads here on Kindleboards and through Backword Books, where I'm also a member, before I started her book. It's now on my wife's school library's Kindle. 

I just came from the "Traditional Publishing vs. Self-Publishing" thread that began with a comment on a blog by J.A. Konrath. While for a short time the comments there were a back-and-forth on the notion that traditionally published authors were better than self-published ones, the comments that are flooding in since last night are about how there are many fine "independent" needles is the haystack of self-published books available on the Kindle.  The comments above only underscore that.

--Chris


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I agree!  

This is an excellent example of a wonderful Indie book!


----------



## JimC1946

Chris was one of the few who saw my post before I quickly deleted it, and I appreciate his comments to me by PM. I won't repeat what I said, since I would just get yelled at again, but I for one was really chuffed when one of the fellows stated that Indies had no right to consider themselves published authors. It just came across as incredibly arrogant and condescending.

I'll probably get yelled at again for that.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks all! I _truly _ appreciate the comments.

I saw the thread, naturally, but haven't commented. This post I wrote for Publishing Renaissance several months ago sums up my feelings about these kinds of discussions:

http://publishren.wordpress.com/2009/06/25/someone-is-wrong-on-the-internet/


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Jim, you weren't getting yelled at. You just happened to have posted before Betsy the moderator noted that things were getting personal and close to going over the line. You didn't go over the line. You had a beautiful post comparing the photo industry to what you'd like to see on the Kindleboards. 

Betsy seemed to turn the tide because in the last ten hours, people can't type fast enough to post on that thread. It's clear the topic is a good one, and the rules and business models for Kindle, printing on demand, how to market new titles, and more are being discovered. Look at how many posts are here for "Waiting for Spring" alone. People want to know more about this book, and this is the place to come. When you finish a John Irving book, you can't go to Kindleboards and get him, so the independent authors willing to write about their process and about themselves is a wonderful addition to reading a book.

And Kel, I just read your post, and you're right! That cartoon was me last night, having to type one more thing. I woke up and there were maybe twenty new posts--most of them in a better tone. Kristen Tsetsi was jumping in often to defend a point. So maybe I'll avoid looking at it for an hour or two... (There's something so compelling about something so personal.  )

--Chris


----------



## RJ Keller

Excellent point, Chris. There are SO many excellent indie books, and it isn't difficult to find them anymore. I'd estimate I've read three indie books for every one book I've bought at a bookstore over the past year, and I've discovered at least half of them here, like Jim's book. Others have either been recommended to me, like Moriah Jovan's 'The Proviso







', or I've read reviews that have led me to them, like your "Brightest Moon of the Century







", Kristen's "Homefront







" (both of which I had either read or had already had on my 'To Be Read List' before joining Backword Books), Craig Lancaster's 'Six Hundred Hours of a Life







' - which is soon to be released by Riverbend under 'Six Hundred Hours of Edward')...I could go on and on and on...

Even as recently as a year ago, I could understand how people could subscribe to the "the majority of self-published books are crap/it's hard finding a good one in that steaming pile" way of thinking. But now, you'd almost have to willfully not want to find them to think that way.

Edited to add:


> There's something so compelling about something so personal.


Absolutely!!! I have to make a conscious effort not to engage. 

_--- created book links_


----------



## JimC1946

Chris, you're right, I didn't get yelled at, but I had the old feeling of the schoolmarm peering at me over the top of her glasses, like a volcano about to blow.









This reminds me that I haven't finished reading _The Middle-Aged Man and the Sea_. I need to get with it and post a review.


----------



## RJ Keller

News on the follow-up to _Waiting For Spring_:

Sorry, Geoff...I've scrapped about 95% of what I've already written. It simply was not working. The good news is that I've begun some extensive outlining on a new version over the past few weeks, and will be rewriting it during November's National Novel Writing Month. I have filled my mp3 player with angsty music in preparation, since Rick's mind is a rather depressing place to live. I have the feeling I'm going to need some rather intensive therapy when this book is finished.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ms. Keller,
Your work is good and well worth waiting for.
Just like a good meal - take the time to get it right.
We will wait for you.

Just sayin.....


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Geoff!


----------



## JimC1946

Take the time to get it right. Some things can't or shouldn't be rushed, and your readers will wait.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I'm starting to read your book this evening, I'm looking forward to it.
jp


----------



## JimC1946

jpmorgan49 said:


> I'm starting to read your book this evening, I'm looking forward to it.


Try holding it with an oven mitt. Then it won't burn your hands when you hit the hot, steamy stuff. Worked for me.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

What I really liked about the sex scenes is the way they evolved with the relationship, changed in intensity and intimacy with moods - in a way that was almost uncomfortable.


----------



## JimC1946

Kristen Tsetsi said:


> What I really liked about the sex scenes is the way they evolved with the relationship, changed in intensity and intimacy with moods - in a way that was almost uncomfortable.


Right. That's what I meant to say.

Now I'm probably going to get yelled at.


----------



## RJ Keller

JP, thanks!!! I hope you enjoy it.  

Jim & Kristen, Andrew Kent, a fellow Backword author, interviewed me this week and one of the questions was about the oven mitt scenes.  
I think it's going to posted on Friday. I'll leave a link here then.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh -
Happy Birthday RJ.


Just Sayin......


----------



## JimC1946

In her pictures and videos, she looks to be about 25, but then there are those teenage kids of hers...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Happy Birthday RJ!  You are soooo young!  Enjoy!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

_* Happy Birthday!!!   *_


----------



## jpmorgan49

and one more time, [size=20pt]*HAPPY  BIRTHDAY!!!!!!*


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks everyone!!!  

I had to work through it, then I had a two-hour play rehearsal (I'm playing a gossipy biddy in a Christmas pageant) which doesn't include the two-hour round trip drive. But here I am, safe at home with my family, and with all of these well wishes from my KB friends! What more could I ask for?  

You guys rock!


----------



## RJ Keller

Hey all! The promised interview by fellow Backword author, Andrew Kent (creator of the very excellent _Spam & Eggs: A Johnny Denovo Mystery_) is now live. We talk about inspiration, the Red Sox, and those "oven mitt" scenes. At the end of the interview, you can find out how you can win a signed print copy of the book. Hope you guys check it out!

http://www.backwordbooks.com/2009/10/30/interview-with-rj-keller-author-of-waiting-for-spring-fortified-with-tweet2win/


----------



## JimC1946

A marvelous interview.

Maybe you could have promotional oven mitts with "Waiting for Spring" on them.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

I really like that interview!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Really enjoyed the interview, Kel! Some interesting comments there, too.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks guys! Kent asked some very cool questions.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I finished your book last night and put away my oven mitts.   I really enjoyed the book, I guess I would describe it as


Spoiler



A Great American Tragedy, with a happy ending.


 I liked the story and the character development, you did a Great job. Thanks for the entertainment...
jp


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much! I'm so glad you enjoyed it.


Spoiler



And yeah...my first plan was for a sad ending, but I couldn't bring myself to do it after putting these poor people through so much.


----------



## RJ Keller

I've been using NaNoWriMo to pound out my next book, a 'sort-of-sequel' to _Waiting For Spring_. For anyone who's interested, I posted a brief excerpt from the WIP (tentatively titled The Wendy House) at my blog early this morning.

*WARNING for anyone who hasn't  already read Waiting For Spring: * There is a major WFS spoiler in this excerpt. Actually, the whole concept for the book is a WFS spoiler,


Spoiler



(it follows Rick on the day he kills Tim, Rachel's abusive boyfriend and murderer)


 which is something I'll have to figure my way around when marketing. But I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/nanowrimo-update/


----------



## Christopher Meeks

I saw on Facebook that you have the swine flu--yikes! Do your kids have it, too? You were off crawling to bed--yet you managed to write a tiny bit of your novel while you were sick, too? True?


----------



## RJ Keller

Yep, we've all got it. It's pretty nasty. It's like the worst cold you've ever had combined with the worst stomach flu you've ever had, plus a rather hideous headache. But the upside is that it's left me foggy-headed which, although not a good thing when you're driving or using hot appliances, is great creatively speaking. For me, anyway. My writing style depends on a completely suppressed left brain. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## JimC1946

You have my sincerest sympathies, that's for sure. One of my sisters and one of her sons have had confirmed H1N1, and they felt like crap for more than a week. I hope you guys have a milder case than they did.

My wife and I got the H1N1 vaccine a few days ago, and I hope it works.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

R.J., You undoubtedly mentioned it earlier in a post I didn't see, but now I get what you're doing this month. You'd said a few weeks ago that you were abandoning the draft of your new book, that you'd gone off track apparently. Then I see you suddenly consummed with writing and keeping track of your word count. Ah! You're taking part in the Write-A-Whole-Novel-In-November thing. And you're writing even with the flu. I wonder how many more writers out there are discovering that the flu makes them less critical and more open to getting the story down.

Good luck on feeling better and writing more. 

--Chris


----------



## RJ Keller

Today I'm not really able to do much writing because of a splitting headache (also H1N1-related). Instead I'm working on the outline. Apparently searing pain enables me to tap into my left brain. You're never too old to learn something new!


----------



## RJ Keller

Cheryl Anne Gardner's review of Waiting For Spring was posted at POD People this morning.

"If you like a real story, from a real woman's point of view, about real life, and real relationships, and real womanly angst with all its unbearable messiness, then put the bleach away and sit down with this book."

http://podpeep.blogspot.com/2009/11/review-waiting-for-spring.html


----------



## JimC1946

A very comprehensive and excellent review!


----------



## MoriahJovan

Congrats, Kel!!!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

That review gets it right. It also shows one can get reviews months after a book comes out.

--Chris


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks guys! I was _very _ happy with it. And relieved. 



> It also shows one can get reviews months after a book comes out.


Exactly, Chris. Another benefit of indie/self-publishing is having that luxury of time. We can build a solid readership and a "name" for ourselves slowly.


----------



## MoriahJovan

> Another benefit of indie/self-publishing is having that luxury of time. We can build a solid readership and a "name" for ourselves slowly.


Exactly.


----------



## geoffthomas

I have noticed that the Waiting For Spring is now listed as (Volume 1).

So Kel, when do we get Volume 2

You fans really want it.

Just sayin......


----------



## bkworm8it

geoffthomas said:


> I have noticed that the Waiting For Spring is now listed as (Volume 1).
> 
> So Kel, when do we get Volume 2
> 
> You fans really want it.
> 
> Just sayin......


Yes, Yes, Yes,,,,,,, We want to know!!!!


----------



## RJ Keller

I noticed the "volume 1" addendum last week. I didn't put it there and can't seem to get it removed. Weird.

I'm still working on the first draft of "volume 2." It's coming along well, in fact writing it is eating up most of my time (which is the reason for my recent sporadic online presence.) I'll definitely keep you posted. 

Thanks a million for the encouragement, though! It means a lot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

rjkeller said:


> I noticed the "volume 1" addendum last week. I didn't put it there and can't seem to get it removed. Weird.
> 
> I'm still working on the first draft of "volume 2." It's coming along well, in fact writing it is eating up most of my time (which is the reason for my recent sporadic online presence.) I'll definitely keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks a million for the encouragement, though! It means a lot.


WELL! I have been a'wonderin' where you have been!  Glad you are working on the next book, and not spending time somewhere else talking to your fans over _there._


----------



## RJ Keller

Haha!

I even gave up my FarmTown on Facebook because it was eating up too much of my writing time.


----------



## jpmorgan49

WOW, you really are dedicated if you gave up Farm Town..... 
jp


----------



## JimC1946

Do you have to be from a rural area to play Farm Town?


----------



## victoriag

I totally enjoyed this book!  Loved reading it late into the night...and I don't often get too emotional with books anymore, but certainly did with this one.  I think the flawed characters and their sometimes dysfunctional lifestyles really did it for me...very real.  Thanks for doing such a good job with the "realness"...I'm totally put off by the "perfect" person/lifestyle


----------



## RJ Keller

@JP and Jim, LOL! It's been quite a sacrifice, let me tell you. I'm THISCLOSE to getting the mansion!  
Although, come to think of it, I don't know a single farmer who lives in a mansion, so it's probably just as well.

@VictoriaG, Thanks!! You have no idea how much that means to me! 

There's a new post on my blog today about reader perception vs author intent that might be of interest to anyone who's read Waiting For Spring. (It's full of spoilers, though...fair warning for anyone who hasn't read it yet.)

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2009/12/12/pro-what/


----------



## Toby

Great, gritty/serious book. It's so different to what I normally read, but it was really good. I'm happy that you offered your 1st book for free, otherwise I would have missed reading this, so a big thank you to you!!


----------



## geoffthomas

I can't believe that there are KB'ers that have not yet read your book.

It comes highly recommended by many of us here.

My point being: if you have not yet read Kel's fine book - do so.

Just sayin.......


----------



## denbatch

Kel: I absolutely loved Waiting for Spring. Your characters were incredible. Nice job!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much! You guys are awesome!


----------



## RJ Keller

There's a fanpage for Waiting For Spring on Facebook for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

ooh! I am!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I forgot. I'm already a fan. Hey - you haven't been posting lately! That's what it is. Probably too busy working on your pretty new website.


----------



## RJ Keller

Haha! The new website is finished, there's just a snag with the domain address. A friend of mine (who's hosting it now) bought it for me as a gift, which was super nice. Unfortunately it's in his name. We need to get it transferred over to mine before I can use it for the new site. (Oy!) In the meantime, here it is:

http://www.wix.com/rjkeller/rj-keller

And now that the holidays are over, I'm going to be updating the fanpage a lot more often. I'll be making a new video blog soon that I'll need help with. (Details soon.)


Edited to add:
Here's note with the details:

http://www.facebook.com/notes/waiting-for-spring/preparing-for-a-new-video-blog/261542944743


----------



## JimC1946

Nice website!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

I concur--a good website. All independent authors should have their own site--probably for each book.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

P.S. Didn't I see somewhere this book is a Bestseller on Smashwords?


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Chrismeeks said:


> P.S. Didn't I see somewhere this book is a Bestseller on Smashwords?


I think you did see that...I saw it too.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Phenomenal website Kel. I really love it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Yes, Chris, it is, along with "Homefront" and "American Book of the Dead." Very cool!

Still having some trouble with transfering the domain name to the new website. (Long story.) This week I'm going to do some tweaking to make it a _Waiting For Spring_-centered site instead, with some interactive features.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

It's great to see Mr. Patterson on the list, too. I've taken Henry Baum's advice and hired Elizabeth Beeton (at http://b10mediaworx.com/b10mwx/e-books), a specialist who formats files to work well on Smashwords and Kindle. I want to get my book "The Brightest Moon of the Century" available for the troops, and the formatting requirements were stopping me. The $45 cost is worth it to relieve my frustration.

--Chris


----------



## RJ Keller

She's awesome. I'm going to have her format my next book.


----------



## RJ Keller

Still working on the new novel. Here's a quick sneak peek trailer:


----------



## JimC1946

That's a perfect trailer - it hooked me, for sure.

Now get back to writing!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks! 

And I will.


----------



## geoffthomas

Pretty cool.


I agree:

"That's a perfect trailer - it hooked me, for sure.

Now get back to writing!"


Please.


----------



## RJ Keller

Yessir.


----------



## kevindorsey

Nice job on the trailer.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!!


----------



## RJ Keller

The promised "Questions & Answers" video blog is now ready. I had a bad cold and wanted to wait until my voice was 100%, but it's STILL not 100%.
(And now I'm going back to writing...)


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Never having met you in person, it's great to see you on video, and your sense of humor shows through.

There's a lot in the news lately about books vs. eReaders, perhaps because many Kindles were sold at Christmas and because the Apple Tablet will debut soon. I've come to love the Kindle when I can borrow it, but I have to say, thanks to "Waiting for Spring," I have another realization. I read half of your book on the Kindle when I had to give the device back to the library. I received a $100 Amazon gift card, though, so I just received "Waiting for Spring" by post. First, I didn't realize how big a book "Waiting for Spring" was. At 475 pages, it's longer than I imagined--not that I haven't been enjoying it. Second, the cover has subtle flecks of color in it. The images I see online don't show that. (Or are the pinks and yellows I see not on all printed versions?) Third, the interior design is wonderful. I like the font for the chapter headings and the Initial Cap. 

Of course, to haul more than one such-sized book on a vacation would be too much, which is why the Kindle is great. Still, I appreciate the "bookness" of the printed version of your book. I read somewhere recently that books in the future will be one's souvenirs of favorite reading experiences. Thus, those people who really enjoyed "Waiting for Spring" on the Kindle might get the print version. Is there a place you send people to for signed copies?


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Chris! Glad you enjoyed the video. I have way too much fun making them.

I'm still saving up for a Kindle, for the same reason you mentioned: convenience! I love the idea of being able to have an entire library with me wherever I go and long for the day when I get mine...but I'll always be a fan of print.

RE: the cover. I made it by 'smushing' two pictures I took of the same orchard (one in winter, one in spring) together, which is where the subtle color flecks come from, and you're right that it doesn't show up as well in the digital pictures. In fact the cover sometimes looks pixelated online. This is something I'm keeping in mind for future cover designs. The easiest way to get a signed copy is to order directly from Backword Books.


----------



## drenee

I decided I needed to go back and read some early books I purchased, including several from 2008. 
_Waiting For Spring_ was one of my early purchases. I'm about 25% into the book and I am enjoying 
it very much.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm so glad you're enjoying it! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## drenee

You're welcome.  I figured it would be nice to give this thread a bump also for all of the newbies who might not have discovered your book yet.
deb


----------



## RJ Keller

Just a heads up that I've lowered the price of Waiting For Spring to 99cents for Read an E-book week. This means that the book will be unavailable for Kindle download for a day or two while Amazon chews on it.


----------



## Bren S.

This is the book I am currently reading as time allows.

It really is a great book. Anyone who hasn't read this one really should.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!! I truly appreciate that!

Also wanted to mention that WFS is part of Smashwords' Read an Ebook Promotion as a FREE download.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/268


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Kell, you really have great ways to keep your book in the public eye, including the clever videos you make. It's a wonderful book, so it deserves all the readers it's finding. You have so many talents, you were made to be a modern author, the kind who has to be the main force in marketing. Still, if you couldn't write a story so well, pulling the reader along with honest and deep feelings, there would be nothing to promote. We get to be in Maine with a young woman finding her life.


----------



## RJ Keller

I hope it doesn't sound melodramatic when I say that your words brought tears to my eyes, Chris. I can't tell you what that means to me. Thank you.


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Thanks, Kell. Your note made my weekend. It's been an up and down weekend, so it's good to end with this.


----------



## KindleGirl

Nice trailer...guess I need to go read Waiting for Spring now! I have it on my TBR list but it looks like I need to move it to the top. Everyone has been raving over it so I guess it's time.


----------



## ValeriGail

I just finished this book last night... well, umm like 4 am this morning actually! HAHA.  I seriously couldn't put it down!  I first started it at the beginning of spring break, but new pretty quickly it was more suited to alone time, where I could totally fall into the story (with no kids distracting me by running around playing ball or begging to go fishing!)  I reluctantly put it down till this week.. and wow!  Just simply Wow!  I loved the raw honesty in this book.  The Character development is amazing.  I loved each character, except for evil mother.  I found my self broken hearted that Tess couldn't have both loves, Torn between who I thought she should be with.  And it flipped flopped through out the story for me too.  One chapter I longed for her to reunite with her first real love.  In others, I wanted her to put everything into the new relationship.  

I related to each character in some way.. even evil mother, darn it!  LOL.  The lessons learned in this book are big ones.. but they come very slowly.  Like waking up from a long winter.  I was totally totally engulfed in the story and found I couldn't walk away from it.  I loved the ending.  Wish I could find my spring too.


----------



## RJ Keller

Oh, wow!!! What a wonderful thing to wake up to this morning! 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## RJ Keller

I posted a new excerpt from _The Wendy House_ (the upcoming follow up to _Waiting For Spring_) at my blog this morning.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/04/19/new-excerpt-from-the-wendy-house/


----------



## geoffthomas

aha.
Whetting our appetites, huh?

when can we purchase the full book?


----------



## RJ Keller

You see through me.  

This fall. (Still neck deep in edits and rewriting.)


----------



## RJ Keller

Kipp Poe Speicher posted an interview with me for his blog yesterday. 

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/05/rj-keller-interview.html


----------



## ldenglish

Left you a little review on Goodreads and Amazon.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you, Lin!!! I just read it, and what you said means SO much to me!


----------



## JimC1946

Shut up and get back to writing. My wife and I have been waiting months for the sequel.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Whenever someone asks me to recommend a book by an Indie author (sorry to you all), I recommend Waiting for Spring. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Ed!!!  

And I'm writing, Jim...I'm writing...


----------



## geoffthomas

Well see here,
We are just sitting around with nothing to do while we wait for the next book.



Of course if you believe that we are actually just sitting around then you have not been paying much attention here at KB.

but we REALLLLLY want the next book.  Really.

Just sayin....


----------



## RJ Keller

Haha! You mean you're not just sitting around waiting for...the book?  

I will give this teaser, for those of you who are familiar with WFS: Forget what you think you know about Rick and Wendy LaChance. Brian didn't know jack about his parents.


----------



## geoffthomas

Do any of us?

But that sounds VERY interesting.

Can't wait (but I will).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Featured today on the "Kindle" fan page on FaceBook.


----------



## OliviaD

Looks like I'm going to have to squeeze out time to read this book before I get too far behind so I can say "I knew R.J. when she was practically unknown!" Congrats, R.J.!! I'm jealous.


----------



## JimC1946

OliviaD said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to squeeze out time to read this book before I get too far behind so I can say "I knew R.J. when she was practically unknown!"


If you don't, you're missing a great read. "Waiting for Spring" is one of those books that proves that Indies can write as well as the big-name authors.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks guys! I saw that and was (very pleasantly!!!) shocked. It was also mentioned on J.A. Konrath's blog today, along with other KB authors, the gist of which was "You don't need a platform to succeed at ebook publishing" (a thesis I very much agree with...obviously). I'm going to search through the threads to see if it's already been mentioned and, if it hasn't, will post a thread devoted to it.

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2010/05/platform-shmatform.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

OliviaD said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to squeeze out time to read this book before I get too far behind so I can say "I knew R.J. when she was practically unknown!" Congrats, R.J.!! I'm jealous.


Olivia, squeeze it in - It's an amazingly beautiful read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much Ed. That means a lot.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson




----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to pile on with the recommendations because I have liked this work for a long time.

And am nagging for the next one (nag, nag)


----------



## JimC1946

geoffthomas said:


> And am nagging for the next one (nag, nag)


Aren't we all!


----------



## RJ Keller

I've gotten to the point with 'The Wendy House' where I'm REALLY loving the writing part again. I'll be honest, it's taken me a long time to get here this time. Everything seemed to flow easier with 'Waiting For Spring.' A lot of people think WFS is autobiographical and was therefore a difficult book to write, but it was neither. Writing it was actually a complete blast for me from day one. A lot of the stuff with the new book, though, is hitting a little closer to home than I expected it to, and it's been especially difficult since my father passed away back in January. But I'm finding the writing process to be helpful (almost cathartic, but not quite) and I think it's going to be a much better book because of it.


----------



## Laurie

rjkeller said:


> I've gotten to the point with 'The Wendy House' where I'm REALLY loving the writing part again. I'll be honest, it's taken me a long time to get here this time. Everything seemed to flow easier with 'Waiting For Spring.' A lot of people think WFS is autobiographical and was therefore a difficult book to write, but it was neither. Writing it was actually a complete blast for me from day one. A lot of the stuff with the new book, though, is hitting a little closer to home than I expected it to, and it's been especially difficult since my father passed away back in January. But I'm finding the writing process to be helpful (almost cathartic, but not quite) and I think it's going to be a much better book because of it.


Can't wait! Is it still on track for being ready this fall? (I think that's when you said it was being released....)


----------



## RJ Keller

Yes, right now it looks like November. It's dependent on book cover issues, though.


----------



## CandyTX

I'm looking forward to the next one. I really loved Waiting For Spring, one of the few that have stuck with me for a while, most books I read, I can't remember what they are about a few weeks later  - If you haven't read it, read it. I reviewed it over at http://candysraves.com/2009/08/book-waiting-for-spring-by-rj-keller/ (the language is the only thing keeping me from making my mother read it LOL)


----------



## RJ Keller

It's the reason I won't let my grandmother read it.


----------



## CandyTX

rjkeller said:


> It's the reason I won't let my grandmother read it.


*laughing* Maybe I need to get the paperback and a sharpie... I'll share when I'm done, it's a book my mom really should read actually, I may have to tell her to get over it and read it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My aunt, who is 85 and a published author, has read all my books. She wrote: "You write from the heart, nephew, but you *do use such naughty words*."



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Author Kristen Tsetsi asks me questions about my work-in-progress, _The Wendy House_. I answer them.

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/2010/06/14/a-wip-interview-with-r-j-keller-about-her-wip-the-wendy-house/


----------



## JimC1946

A very nice interview. I guess I just now picked up on the fact that the new book will be a prequel to WFS.

And [_insert drum roll_]... I am so honored to have a character named after me!


----------



## RJ Keller

I call it a "sort-of prequel", because much of the book covers the time period covered in Waiting For Spring. I'm open to any suggestions in terminology. lol


----------



## donna callea

Just bought it.  Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Donna:

You won't be sorry. This is the gem in the crown.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Steph H

It really was/is a fantastic read.  I read it early last year and as someone else said, it has a way of sticking with you.  I may re-read it here soon....


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## RJ Keller

July 1-4, 5-8 I'll be playing semi-brainless old maid schoolteacher Irma Kronkite in "Picnic" in Belfast, Maine. For more info, check out the Belfast Maskers' website or "like" their page on Facebook.


----------



## JimC1946

Break a leg!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kel

I love that show. Have fun with it and also "break a leg."

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I love that show. Have fun with it and also "break a leg."


I guess you have to break both legs now.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks! I'll take all the broken legs I can get.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I would like to belatedly wish you well on your acting effort - sure break all the legs you can.

I am still waiting for the second book!
And I will remain patient because I know it will be worth it.

Anyone reading this that has not yet read Waiting For Spring - just do it.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Geoff! The play opens tonight and I have to admit to being a little nervous. I'm having a blast, though.


----------



## JimC1946

We'll want to see pictures, of course.


----------



## donna callea

It's not enough you're a terrific novelist, you have to be an actress, too?   Sheesh.  Don't mind me, I'm just jealous.  Wish I could see the show, but Maine is a long way from Florida.


----------



## RJ Keller

If there's a community theater in you area, I HEARTILY recommend participating. It's tons of fun and I'm learning so much! (It also gave me an idea for book #3...but don't worry, Geoff. I'm finishing The Wendy House first.)

Here's me as an Old Maid Schoolteacher:


----------



## geoffthomas

Love that smile.
Lights up a room, so it must light up the stage.

Just sayin.....


----------



## RJ Keller

Wow...thanks, Geoff!


----------



## RJ Keller

Author Stacey Cochran is a guest at my blog today to talk about his new novel, Claws 2. I know he'd love to field any questions or comments from both readers and writers.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/07/02/guest-blogger-stacey-cochran/


----------



## Imogen Rose

This book looks great, can't wait to get to it!

Imogen


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Imogen:

Waiting for Spring defines all that's great in writing.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Imogen Rose

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Imogen:
> 
> Waiting for Spring defines all that's great in writing.
> 
> Ed Patterson


I have heard so many great things about this book and your statement... well... I just can't wait! I have three books to review, then this is it!


----------



## donna callea

Imogen Rose said:


> I have heard so many great things about this book and your statement... well... I just can't wait! I have three books to review, then this is it!


Imogen,
Ed is absolutely right. Waiting for Spring is amazing. I'm nearly done reading it and I'm totally in awe of R.J.

R.J.,
I'm in awe of you. You make me proud to be in your company. Did you try to get an agent before you went indie? I can't believe anyone would reject your novel. If you don't mind my asking, are you get offers now?


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much to all of you for the very kind words! I can't tell you how much it means to me.



> Did you try to get an agent before you went indie? I can't believe anyone would reject your novel. If you don't mind my asking, are you get offers now?


I queried agents for about a year. I got a lot of "I love this book and the characters, but it isn't commercial enough/I don't think I can market it" kind of rejections. What finally convinced me to self-publish was a response I got that said if I made significant changes to the characters and storyline (make Tess less sexually agressive, cut out the abortion, change the fate of a character whose fate I won't spoil on a public message board, etc) then she would take it on. I was okay with editorial suggestions, but I wasn't going to castrate my novel for anyone. Plus I was confident that the book was marketable pretty much as is. It's the kind of story that typically does well in economically depressed times. So I figured I'd play the role of Little Red Hen and do it myself.

I haven't had any offers since deciding to self-publish, which is fine. If something "big" happens, that's cool, but I'm okay with doing things myself.


----------



## Steph H

geoffthomas said:


> Love that smile.
> Lights up a room, so it must light up the stage.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff's right, you do have a great smile, RJ. Shows in your avatar photo as well. 

And I'll add another gratuitous bump for one of my favorite indie books too.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

RJ,

I LOVED the sample, and I will be adding it to my already large list of books purchased from Indie authors here at Kindle Boards!

I just ordered a Kindle this morning. Hooray! My birthday is July 11, and that is what I wanted most!

Best of luck with _Waiting for Spring._

Nancy


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Imogen, Nancy - don't you read the existing reviews here?

Put Waiting for Spring at the _*Front*_ of your to be read list.
It is that good.
A terrific first novel by an author who HAS to become well-known.

A whole bunch of good people here at KB have read this book and thought it was great.
Don't deprive yourself of the enjoyment.

Just sayin.....


----------



## donna callea

Just finished Waiting for Spring.
If this beautiful, haunting, amazing novel doesn't someday win a bunch of literary awards, there is no justice in the publishing world.
Wait, I forgot.  There is no justice in the publishing world.  But it doesn't matter.  Waiting for Spring will rise on its own, as more and more people discover what a treasure it is.  Red Adept is right.  It's a great American novel.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks so much everyone (again! You guys rock!)!
And thanks, Donna, for posting a review on Amazon! I really appreciate it.


----------



## bkworm8it

I know I read this book a while back and posted how much I enjoyed it. But I have to say, it still crosses my mind now and then and when I see the title I can remember most of the story. I can't do that with a lot of books. I read so many they start melding together that I've started writing a quick snipped on my spreadsheet of books I read!

TheresaM


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree Theresa that this is a memorable book.
And it is especially good for a "first" book.

I will soon re-read it - just because.


Just sayin......


----------



## RJ Keller

A quick update on the progress of my current WIP, The Wendy House. (Includes chapter 1.)

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/the-wendy-house-in-progress/


----------



## Laurie

rjkeller said:


> A quick update on the progress of my current WIP, The Wendy House. (Includes chapter 1.)
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/the-wendy-house-in-progress/


Can't wait to read it! I'm at work right now (on break) so don't have time for the chapter right now. Darn!


----------



## RJ Keller

Paper Rats (ie author Kristen Tsetsi and myself) have a new episode of Inside The Writers' Studio ready. This one is called "It's Not Hemingway" and it was written by Holly Christine.


----------



## mamiller

That's fantastic!  Kristen, you always have a career as a singer waiting for you.  R.J., even on a pillow keyboard I know you'd toss out a masterpiece!  And Holly, you always have a career as a writer....oh wait...you do!  
Thanks for making me smile. 

p.s.  The use of alcohol is the only way to get through writing a 'suggestive' scene knowing fully well that your Grandmother will be reading it.


----------



## RJ Keller

mamiller said:


> p.s. The use of alcohol is the only way to get through writing a 'suggestive' scene knowing fully well that your Grandmother will be reading it.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## RJ Keller

I've updated the cover of Waiting For Spring. Same photo, cleaner font. I'll update the Amazon page early next week.


----------



## RJ Keller

Just an update. The first draft of The Wendy House is complete, and rewriting is going well. The plan right now is to release it in spring 2011.

I posted the cover and some excerpts from the first chapter at my blog yesterday, for any who are interested in taking a peek.

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/09/21/first-draft-completed/


----------



## RJ Keller

Read a sample of Waiting For Spring!

(Thanks for the link program, Harvey!)


----------



## mamiller

rjkeller said:


> Just an update. The first draft of The Wendy House is complete, and rewriting is going well. The plan right now is to release it in spring 2011.


....I can't resist. So we're Waiting for Spring for the release of your new book?  It sounds great, RJ!


----------



## RJ Keller

Haha! That's the plan. Clever, no?


----------



## geoffthomas

Clever yes.
Can't wait for the new book.

Just sayin....


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!


----------



## CandyTX

But... But... But... I don't wanna wait until spring... :/

 Looking forward to it, RJ!


----------



## RJ Keller

Some exciting news to report (that I've been dying to report for awhile now):

Waiting For Spring has been picked up by AmazonEncore! Read more about it, and take a peek at the new cover, here:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/embracing-change/


----------



## Laurie

rjkeller said:


> Some exciting news to report (that I've been dying to report for awhile now):
> 
> Waiting For Spring has been picked up by AmazonEncore! Read more about it, and take a peek at the new cover, here:
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/embracing-change/


Congrats! That's great news for you!! I wish they kept your original cover though - I like it a lot more than the new one.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am happy for you that any success may come your way.
Hopefully this will mean more exposure and more sales and more people reading your book.
And the new one too.



Just sayin......


----------



## JimC1946

That's fabulous news!


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks _so much_, guys! I'm wicked excited.

Laurie, thanks for the kind words about the old cover. I have to say that I am still very proud of it. I do love the new one, though.

Here's an interview Kristen Tsetsi posted with me about the Encore deal, for anyone who might want more details:

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/from-self-pub-to-trad-pub-indie-author-r-j-keller-crosses-the-line/


----------



## RJ Keller

Author T.L. Haddix interviews me about writing while dealing with chronic illness.

http://tlhaddix.com/content/2010/10/creators-dealing-with-chronic-illness-r-j-keller/


----------



## geoffthomas

So Happy Birthday to one of the most liked authors on KindleBoards.

Hope you have a good day.

Just sayin......


----------



## RJ Keller

geoffthomas said:


> So Happy Birthday to one of the most liked authors on KindleBoards.
> 
> Hope you have a good day.
> 
> Just sayin......


Thank you!! 
It's weird...I don't feel 40. Probably because I don't act it.


----------



## geoffthomas

RJ, 
Just like you, "it" just keeps getting better and better.

Just sayin....


----------



## RJ Keller

I was a guest on Backstory with Sandy Ward Bell earlier this evening. We talked about sex, drugs, and Star Wars. And my books. Also, find out what my favorite word is. All of that and much, much more!! 

Seriously, it was GREAT fun. Sandy is a great interviewer.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/backstory-sandy-ward-bell/2010/11/09/backstory-with-sandy-ward-bell

Edited to add: Thank you kinbr! Sorry I missed your post last week!


----------



## RJ Keller

The marketing blitz for the AmazonEncore re-release of Waiting For Spring will begin in earnest in just a few months, including chances to win cool swag and signed copies of the revamped book. A lot of the action will happen via my Facebook page, so if you haven't "liked" it, I'd love it if ya would.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Almost done with your book. Great and depressing at the same time.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!


----------



## ScottLCollins

Finished up yesterday and just posted the following review:
While this book doesn't fall into my normal reading genres, I'm very happy I went outside my comfort zone and read this book. I found the characters well developed, even the ones I didn't like. The story kept me engaged and I even engaged the text to speech feature (which I don't really like) so that I could "read" in the car. I was very moved by this book, both positively and negatively. I found myself saddened by some of the trials of the characters and filled with hope by others. Thank you RJ for your story. It was very enjoyable. 

Good stuff!


----------



## zazzlez

I just wanted to say that I am a new kindle owner (just recieved it yesterday) and had told myself to only purchase a book after reading atleast 10 free books first ...well i just finished reading the sample (ok so i'm cheating and reading samples first...havnt even started any of the free ones) and i knew i had to buy this. So im happy to inform you that your book is the first purchased book on my kindle! I love it so far and wanted to say thank you for including more than 1 chapter in the sample!!


----------



## RJ Keller

Awesome! And thank YOU!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

What's the lastest news on when the AmazonEncore version of "Waiting for Spring" will be out? What about the prequel you wrote--where are you in the process of writing or rewriting or publishing it?


----------



## RJ Keller

The Encore edition release is set for May 10...so exciting!!! [insert jumping up and down emoticon here]

I'm working on the rewrite for The Wendy House right now. I'm hoping to have a submission-worthy draft by March. The first chapter is on my blog: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/the-wendy-house-in-progress/


----------



## RJ Keller

Todd Keisling posted an interview with me at Self-Publishing Review. In it we talk about some of the inspiration behind the writing of Waiting For Spring, AmazonEncore's recent acquisition of it, and a little bit about my current work-in-progress, The Wendy House (among other things).

http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2011/01/10/waiting-for-spring-an-interview-with-r-j-keller-2/


----------



## Christopher Meeks

It's a fabulous interview. I didn't have time tonight to be reading such a thing, but once I clicked on the link, I couldn't help myself. I read the whole thing. You're my guilty pleasure, R.J.

--Chris


----------



## RJ Keller

Haha! Thanks Chris. That would make a cool t-shirt: Guilty Pleasure.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Nice interview and congratulations!


----------



## RJ Keller

Today it's official. The press release from AmazonEncore announcing their late spring/early summer 2011 list, including Waiting For Spring:

http://classic.cnbc.com/id/41152779


----------



## ScottLCollins

Congrats! Well deserved.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!!


----------



## RJ Keller

Last night I removed all self-published editions of Waiting For Spring in lieu of the AmazonEncore edition, which will be released a week from today - May 10. (Fear not! If you've already downloaded the ebook version, it should still be available on your Kindle.)

I just wanted to take the opportunity to thank everyone here for being so supportive of me and my novel. Kindleboards and its members have played a huge role in WFS's relative success. I hope you all know how much I truly appreciate it.


----------



## mamiller

A huge congrats to you, R.J.!  WFS is a great book.


----------



## RJ Keller

Thank you!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kel:

But, of course, that doesn't mean you'll be leaving KB or this community of authors.    I have WFS (and have always thought it was one of the best works released this century), but I will wait on the information to purchase a copy of the Tradipub version (and hopefully inveigke a signed copy from you).

Congrats, dear friend. You deserve it and have earned it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Nope, not going anywhere. And thanks!!! You betcha I'll sign it.


----------



## geoffthomas

And the sequel/prequel is coming soon?

Please.

Just sayin......


----------



## JimC1946

mamiller said:


> A huge congrats to you, R.J.! WFS is a great book.


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## RJ Keller

geoffthomas said:


> And the sequel/prequel is coming soon?
> 
> Please.
> 
> Just sayin......


My unofficial guess is this time next year. (Sorry. The rerelease of WFS has set that back a bit.)



JimC1946 said:


> I couldn't have said it any better!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

RJ Keller said:


> Last night I removed all self-published editions of Waiting For Spring


Well it just_ figures_! I've heard so much about this book and tonight I'm book-shopping for the first time in months and I click on it only to find that IT'S NOT AVAILABLE!! C'mon Amazon, hurry up!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

The first time I tried a Kindle was at a library in Pasadena where my wife is the director. I downloaded "Waiting for Spring" on it. I heard today that a 16-year-old girl borrowed the Kindle to read some YA book, and then she noticed "Waiting for Spring." She returned the Kindle to the library saying she really loved "Waiting for Spring."


----------



## RJ Keller

The AmazonEncore edition of Waiting For Spring is now available to purchase. (YES, I am super excited!!!)

I'm giving away a signed print copy on my blog, if anyone is interested in entering. Just leave a comment on this post: http://rjkeller.org/2011/05/10/spring-is-here/

And thanks again to everyone here for all your support over the past few years.


----------



## mistyd107

I've had waiting for spring on my kindle for awhile...I'll be reading it very soon and can't wait


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Kel:

I also noticed that W4S was made available to Vine Reviewers in the last Newsletter.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks Misty! Hope you enjoy it.  

Ed, yep! There have already been several Vine reviews posted (mostly positive...yeay!)


----------



## ValeriGail

Congrats!!!  You know I love the book and am waiting patiently for the next one.  Ok, maybe not as patiently as I should.. lol.. but I am so happy for you.  You deserve every bit of this success.  WFS was the best book of 2010 for me, seriously.


----------



## RJ Keller

Waiting For Spring is a Read With The Author selection here on Kindle Boards for November. I hope to see lots of you there!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,75.0.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I encourage all Kindelboarders who want to experience a high quality and powerful novel to toddle over to the read with the author section and enjoy. What are you wating foir, Spring?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Ed.
Read either the original or the new edition, but read this book.
And come over and participate in the book klub.

Just sayin.....


----------



## RJ Keller

For any "Waiting For Spring" fans, I'd love to answer any questions over at the WFS Klub forums!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,75.0.html


----------



## geoffthomas

Bumping this thread to bring the book to the attention of anyone that has not read it.
Great first book by a fine author - still looking forward to a second book.


----------

